
Show HN: Parseur - Automated email parser with some machine learning inside - joss82
https://parseur.com/
======
joss82
And, as discussed here [1] it's not the deep neural network kind of machine
learning.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13599074](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13599074)

